

Google Talk, Hangout and XMPP services are down - sdfjkl
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57620423-93/outage-hits-google-talk-hangouts/

======
sdfjkl
Google Apps Status Dashboard:
[https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&sid=3&iid=9c...](https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&sid=3&iid=9cb1a82cdfa9e2ce88ca138c4af8915d)

